# Invoicing via Paypal for Classified Transactions



## TheShreddinHand (Aug 13, 2014)

Just wanted to throw this out as a suggestion for folks, but I recently did a sale with a guy who requested an invoice be sent to him for the guitar via Paypal. I didn't even realize you could do this or how EASY it was to do! When he got the invoice from me which detailed what I was selling him and the terms, he paid, and I shipped the guitar. I know the mods can't make it a requirement for transactions in the classifieds, but any future deal I do (buy or sell) I'm requesting (or providing) an invoice via Paypal. Just an extra layer of comfort for both parties in my opinion!


----------



## Cloudy (Aug 13, 2014)

iirc sending the payment as a 'goods and services' payment offers the exact same protection as requesting an invoice. The only time it gets really dicey is if its paypal gift.


----------



## pondman (Aug 13, 2014)

Cloudy said:


> iirc sending the payment as a 'goods and services' payment offers the exact same protection as requesting an invoice. The only time it gets really dicey is if its paypal gift.



^ This ^ don't ever do Paypal gift.


----------



## TheShreddinHand (Aug 14, 2014)

Cloudy said:


> iirc sending the payment as a 'goods and services' payment offers the exact same protection as requesting an invoice. The only time it gets really dicey is if its paypal gift.



That's cool. And I guess you always have your PMs, emails, and stuff like that with the seller but I'd think an invoice would hold up even better for disputes etc.




pondman said:


> ^ This ^ don't ever do Paypal gift.



Yeah, I only do this when I owe my bro money when we go in on gifts for family members! Haha!


----------

